# Pure or mix pls help



## Caramel Panda (Mar 28, 2021)

Is my gsd pure? 5 months old short coat. i hv posted some pics of him pls check nd reply 🙏there are also some images of him when he was 45-55 days old or more.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

He looks purebred, but it is impossible to know for sure without a DNA test. The only thing I see that's not to 'standard' is he seems to have dew claws on one (or maybe both) of his hind legs. You should get the vet to remove these, as they can get caught in things and ripped off.

His ears are at the 'teepee' stage where they are up one minute, and leaning against each other the next. This is very common in young dogs, and not something to worry about.

It looks like he has a reverse mask, which is not very common, and would result in him losing points in the show ring. I happen to like reverse masks - one of my all time favourite GSDs had one!


----------



## Caramel Panda (Mar 28, 2021)

Sunsilver said:


> He looks purebred, but it is impossible to know for sure without a DNA test. The only thing I see that's not to 'standard' is he seems to have dew claws on one (or maybe both) of his hind legs. You should get the vet to remove these, as they can get caught in things and ripped off.
> 
> His ears are at the 'teepee' stage where they are up one minute, and leaning against each other the next. This is very common in young dogs, and not something to worry about.
> 
> It looks like he has a reverse mask, which is not very common, and would result in him losing points in the show ring. I happen to like reverse masks - one of my all time favourite GSDs had one!


H


Sunsilver said:


> He looks purebred, but it is impossible to know for sure without a DNA test. The only thing I see that's not to 'standard' is he seems to have dew claws on one (or maybe both) of his hind legs. You should get the vet to remove these, as they can get caught in things and ripped off.
> 
> His ears are at the 'teepee' stage where they are up one minute, and leaning against each other the next. This is very common in young dogs, and not something to worry about.
> 
> It looks like he has a reverse mask, which is not very common, and would result in him losing points in the show ring. I happen to like reverse masks - one of my all time favourite GSDs had one!


Hii Thank you so much for your reply... Could you please explain what is reverse mask?


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 4, 2021)

Nice pup! Looks like there is something else mixed in there. The head doesn't look German Shepherd.


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

looks like a mix


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Caramel Panda said:


> H
> 
> Hii Thank you so much for your reply... Could you please explain what is reverse mask?


This is a reverse mask:








One of my dogs, from many years ago. She has very little black on the muzzle, and the black markings on the face usually come to a point between the eyes, and don't go any lower down. It's a recessive trait, and is considered a fault. 

This is a regular mask:
The dog is Kismet's Sight for Sore Eyes (Dallas), a well known American show line grand champion.


----------

